# Tracker program



## BewstdGT (Jan 4, 2005)

I dont know if this has happened to anyone else. I bought the full Tracker2000 2 years ago from their website, I think it was an older version like 1.3 or something. Anyway, I finally got around to formatting my hard drive so I backed up all my stuff. But I dont have an installation/setup file for the program. So I moved the old folder with the tracker program to the new hard drive but its telling me I have to buy it again because I have an unregistered copy of the program. Has this happened to anyone else? I realize its only a $35 program but I dont want to spend it again unless I absolutely have to cuz money is right right now? So Im looking for advice. I emailed them about this but havent gotten a response yet. If anyone knows a way around this so I can keep using my program I would appreciate any advice! Thanks.

Dan


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

When I had a problem with the Tracker program I was taken care of.
Hopefully you will be taken care of as well...


----------

